# Training the budgie chicks



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

I'd like to ask what is the right time to start training a baby budgie (step up training, recall, toweling etc.) And when its too soon/late? Id expect it to be after weaning but just making sure.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

You need to start with bonding.
You can try all the training in the world, but if your budgie isn't trusting of you; it'll never work.

Bonding can start very young if you are raising them as hatchlings, but typically the youngest that you should ever get a budgie is 8-10 weeks.

After the budgie is settled into their space, you can work on bonding. There's a whole bunch of articles on the forums about this, so dive in 

After that, go for it on the training. Focus on one trick at a time, and ideally ones that you can build on (for example, stepping up leads to recall which can lead to cage return, etc.).

Training sessions with a bonded budgie are rewarding for both of you. Your bird will have a lot of fun interacting with you, and you with him/her.
But s/he has to like you first 


If you get your budgie as an adult, all of the same rules apply; it may just take longer (especially if speech is something you want to work on).


Lastly, budgies love routine. So if you can stick with the same time of day for your training/bonding sessions; it'll be much easier. They will even start to look forward to it!


----------



## V3rbs (Oct 27, 2021)

srirachaseahawk said:


> You need to start with bonding.
> You can try all the training in the world, but if your budgie isn't trusting of you; it'll never work.
> 
> Bonding can start very young if you are raising them as hatchlings, but typically the youngest that you should ever get a budgie is 8-10 weeks.
> ...


Thanks so much, im actually raising 4 baby budgies rn so i was more interesting in at what age are they ready to bond/train and how i should start


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

V3rbs said:


> Thanks so much, im actually raising 4 baby budgies rn so i was more interesting in at what age are they ready to bond/train and how i should start


There is a good write-up on this in a sticky that @FaeryBee has a link to, but I think that you can start handling them for a few minutes, a few times a day, starting at 2-3 weeks. As they get older, you can increase the amount of time that you spend with them.
Bonding for the first several weeks, but they should be able to step-up by the time they are in that 6-8 week range.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can start handling the chicks for short periods of time once they are around 2-2.5 weeks old.
Make sure you wash your hands, and that your hands are not cold. You can hold each one for about 15 minutes at a time, and as they grow and feather up, you can extend this time little by little.

Between 10 and 15 days after hatching, the feathers will start to come through on the chicks. At this point, you can change the bedding in the nest box and check their limb development. Calmly close off the entrance to the nesting box so that the hen cannot enter. She will be quite happy in the cage with the male but do not keep the chicks away from the mother for too long.

Gently scoop the chicks out of the nest box and place them in a bowl lined with a soft towel. You can then check each chick individually and get them used to being handled.

At around 20 days old, the chicks will start to move out of the nest. 
At this point, provide them with extra food to encourage weaning and a shallow bowl at the bottom of the cage for foraging. 
With so many small additions to the cage, it is best to insert another water bottle. 
Now that the chicks are out and about, handle them as a regularly as they can, and teach them to perch on shoulders and fingers!*


----------

